# What do you do professionally?



## dgodek

I have an alterior motive in asking this question, but thought it would be interesting to learn what OGF members do professionally. It may have been asked already, but what do you do for a living? 

I've been in sales and marketing for over 12 years. Now I work for a company called Volt Workforce Solutions, a staffing and recruiting company. We have offices in Cleveland (Beachwood where I work), Columbus and Cincy.

Here comes the alterior motive: we're looking for several machinists who can set up and operate CNC lathes and mills in Lake County. If you're looking for a new opportunity or know of someone who is, please PM or email me at [email protected].

Thanks!


----------



## Bluebuster6912

I work at Total Quality Machining In Franklin,Oh. My parents started the company 21 years ago . Im the shop supervisior the company is a machine shop, we also owe another company its called Quality Arch and fabrication they build stairs and handrailing we do mostly fancy stuff really neat stuff to see after its all done. 
As far as finding people who are more than parts loaders for CNC machines good luck we have looked for about 2 years and havent had much luck


----------



## Net

IT consultant in the financial services industry. I was an FTE for one company for 20 yrs then became a consultant in '03.

It's been a long time since this question was asked on OGF. I'd be curious to learn how many of us survived the jobs meltdown and remained in the same industry.


----------



## 1mecheng

<== Job is in my screen name. 

I specialize in product design and development, currently working on automotive spray paint equipment.

Dan


----------



## crappiedude

I'm a manager at a Metal Service Center in Fairfield, Oh

I started driving the truck back in 1976 in a 500sf facility and now manage 125,000sf fabrication and distribution center. I've been at it for almost 37 years.


----------



## Tree Rat Slayer

I make boxes for a living... Work for International Paper in deleware.


----------



## Silent Mike

im an electrical engineer and am currently a product engineer for uninterrupted power supplies


----------



## seethe303

Currently doing IT quality assurance at an institution of higher education.


----------



## ironman172

retired but looking for a JOB....with insurance ....central Ohio


----------



## Gottagofishn

Retired from the restaurant industry currently in IT. Went to school and changed careers in 08. (Should have 20 years ago!)


----------



## Bonecrusher

I work for a trucking company as a supervisor/ dispatcher. Basicly an under paid travel agent


----------



## wave warrior

after being a foreman at a roofing co for 22+ years i opened (2/1/2012) Reiger Improvements and Construction...specialize in commercial & residential roofing and remodeling...Serving Tusc county and surrounding area


----------



## SMBHooker

Bluebuster6912 said:


> we also owe another company its called Quality Arch and fabrication they build stairs and handrailing we do mostly fancy stuff really neat stuff to see after its all done.


Post pics would be neat to see!!!


----------



## Liquidsmoke

I work ay academy expo. Been at it for 10 years. We set up trade shows at convention centers from dayton oh to northern Kentucky

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DaleM

Retired from the Fire Dept. after 28 years of service. My job now is mainly to bug the crap out of my wife and fish as much as I can.
I do odd jobs when someone needs help. Repairs, remodeling, painting you name it I can, ( if I want) do it. Gotta love being retired!


----------



## Photog

Full time I work in a police department as the "Police Assistant" which equals "Gopher". I put together photos and video for court, cruiser maintenance and inspections,lost and found property, the peddler license law, warrant entry and anything else they can think of.
Part time I tell cops whee to go as a dispatcher.

Used to have my own studio as a photographer, thus my screen name, but now just take pix for fun.


----------



## Steelheadphycho

I'm a journeyman tool and die maker. 3rd generation. I am the last of my breed. I too have spent the better part of the last 2 years trying to find someone, ANYONE! Who I can hand a print, and get proper results. It does not help that the company I work for has a policy for finding and hiring people that does not favor skilled trades. I reside in the Canton/Massillon area and i really do love my job, but at the same time i am always open to a better opportunity. Money talks. I do have very little CNC experience (what I learned in college) but my mind can solve thing in a timely manner. 


Steelhead PSYCHO!


----------



## lordofthepunks

run an hvac business, been doing service for 13 years. take care of a handful of resturaunts in columbus. and fish, trying to qualify for the elite series, on my second year of that.


----------



## Yanky

I work as an IT consultant, running my own company as a sole proprietor. I handle clients in the Cleveland and Akron areas, traveling around out in the field to fix/upgrade/maintain all aspects of a businesses infrastructure.


----------



## 419deerhunter

Ex Army now an EMT in Toledo


----------



## postalhunter1

U.S. Army 
1993-1997
U.S. Postal Service letter carrier 1997-Current
American 100%




God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------



## j_blocker1

Hydrogeologist/Geologist with ODNR
Spend most of my week driving all over the coal region inspecting or investigating abandoned mine land issues/emergencies


----------



## TomC

Adult Baby Sitter....AKA Corrections Officer


----------



## HookUpFishOn

Laid off Journeyman inside wireman(electrician). Currently going to school for my Electrical Engineering bachelor's degree. Other than that, fishing and wishing for hunting season.


----------



## fontinalis

Line clearance tree trimmer.


----------



## Pigsticker

I was office manager for a large land title company in Cbus till the market imppoded. Did freelance closings for 3 years. Tried to cross over as a supervisor at a huge pharmaceutical co in Ohio but quit in January. Now Im running my own contract loan closing company. Doing freelance closings myself sometimes but now mostly assigning closings to my team of freelancers. So much better than the corporate world i was just in.


----------



## Burks

Registered Nurse, cardiac.


----------



## Archery Patriot

Active duty military, Security Forces 2005-present
Archery shop owner- February 2012-present


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## a1deerhunter

Supervisor in a chemical plant. Been there for 13 yrs, supervising last 3 1/2.


----------



## slimdaddy45

I am a truck driver been at it now for 34 yrs been over the road and now local hauling gas and diesel fuel around Columbus and se ohio and some of WV stores


----------



## Snakecharmer

dgodek said:


> I have an alterior motive in asking this question, but thought it would be interesting to learn what OGF members do professionally. It may have been asked already, but what do you do for a living?
> 
> I've been in sales and marketing for over 12 years. Now I work for a company called Volt Workforce Solutions, a staffing and recruiting company. We have offices in Cleveland (Beachwood where I work), Columbus and Cincy.
> 
> Here comes the alterior motive: we're looking for several machinists who can set up and operate CNC lathes and mills in Lake County. If you're looking for a new opportunity or know of someone who is, please PM or email me at [email protected].
> 
> Thanks!


I have a couple retired clients that may be able to help if you need part timers...


----------



## cwcarper

Five years now as a chemical engineer for a defense contractor near Wright-Patt. I primarily manage environmental and energy projects for the Air Force Research Laboratory.


----------



## celtic11

Just a lowly HVAC installer.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sharp Charge

I'm an Air Traffic Controller, not the guy with the wands, the guy in the tower. Also a Navy Reservist.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

Autoworker at the Ohio assembly plant in Avon. Spent 8 years in the good ol Cleveland casting plant before they tore it down. I miss that place. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## Bass Masterson

Supervisor at Hazardous Waste Incinerator for past 5 years. Been with the company since 1989. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## alumcreeker

Underground utilities installer vibratory plowing and trenching also i am starting a lead generating website for small business owners/someone looking to make extra money with their skilled trade or crafts. Kinda like a service magic/Angie's list but cheaper and so much nicer we go live on September 1 anyone interested can pm me for details i wont explain it all here 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TURKEY09

Head meat cutter for a local grocery store.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51

i am a professional retiree,LOL. i worked in a factory for 22 yrs making electracal cable. i did everything at one time or other. i mostly ran a strand machine, where we stranded 7 wires into one cable. i run one machine that stranded 12 wires around the 7 strand cable. i worked in shipping for awhile loading trucks. then i was a supervisor for awhile. they made so many changes to my supervisor job after i started it, i just went back to running a strand machine again. then i was a stocker for awhile. but i started out running a drawing machine. i took big rod and ran it threw smaller dies and stretched it down to the diamerter we wanted. then it went to the galvanize department. the only work i did there was stocker and had to run the machines alittle when i was a supervisor. then my health went south and my doctor took me off work and said for me to file for my disability.

before that i worked on the structures of aircraft. i worked on f-4,s and a-4,s and av-8a,s the harrier aircraft. then when i went overseas i worked on ch-46 helo,s. before that i worked at many other jobs. from bagging potatoes to making cardboard boxes.
sherman


----------



## sbluestubes

I am a Journeyman electrical worker.


----------



## woody45833

Automotive Technician at a Honda Toyota dealership 12 years


----------



## Slatebar

I am now a burden to the taxpayers, I set on my back side and wait for the Social Security/Black Lung checks to roll in... Now if you all would spend less time posting and more time working, maybe, just maybe I would get a nice raise on my Social Security check in 2013... 

Actually was a certified (Wv, Pa. Va. & Ky) and qualified underground electrician (Ohio and MSHA) High.Medium & Low Voltage,, and parts replacer. Degree in Underground Power Supplies,& Underground Mine Management (Never used) with all certifications offered by SWVCC


----------



## dstiner86

professional fishermen ..you know travel the country pulling in the winning catches at every tourney making the top dollar winning pots... living the life in my dreams before waking up realizing i have to and go and manage a department at the local walmart... 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lewis

Retired after 32 years in the machine shop industry. Spent a lot of that time as plant superintendent.
Tool and die work. 
Program,setup and operate cnc lathes and mills.
I also performed maintenance and repair on cnc equipment.


----------



## Red1

I started tool and die apprenticeship in 1971 and retired in 2010. I didn't plan to retire that early, but I couldn't take it anymore, so when it was offered, I jumped on it. I used all manual machines, know nothing about CNC, but it does seem to me that finding quality people is very difficult. I've been toying with the idea of maybe working part time somewhere and maybe relocating out west. I hear there's a real shortage of skilled labor out there so might be able to pick something up.


----------



## celtic11

woody45833 said:


> Automotive Technician at a Honda Toyota dealership 12 years


Hey, I know you.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BuckBlocker

Own a construction company with my gorgeous wife, and we are raising 3 beautiful girls, who all hunt, fish, camp, etc. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## black swamp

Herpetologist , I am an independent contractor for division of wildlife do research on reptiles an amphibians work mainly on Timber rattlesnake research in southern Ohio


----------



## shot1buck

I work for a Bank. I work in there lose prevention area. been on the Job for the last 12 years in various capacities! it's not the best or rewarding job, but the people I work with are great I get 3 paid weeks of vacation a year I get to buy a week so that gives me 4 weeks off, plus my 10 sick days a year as well. let me get out there and fish and hunt. other wise i'd go insane


----------



## Bigjoe

I work for ODOT. Cutting/trimming trees when not snowing and plow 480/77 in the winter.


----------



## Slatebar

black swamp said:


> Herpetologist , I am an independent contractor for division of wildlife do research on reptiles an amphibians work mainly on Timber rattlesnake research in southern Ohio


Are you the guy who stuffed the rattlers in the baloons that the DNR dropped from planes several years ago to control the Wild Turkey population???
LOL,,,(I know it was just a dumb rumor that was going round a few years ago,, but have to admit it was a great story)


----------



## ccart58

worked as a maintenance manager in plastics till my health gave out, I have been on disabilty for about 3 years and I just passed my school bus test so now I am a school bus driver


----------



## iceberg

i fill gas cylinders for welding,labs,food service and misc goverment apps.


----------



## bigbassturd

Ive been a Derrick Hand on a service rig for the past 4yrs, and just last week got bumped up to our southern route, service and production supervisor position. I now oversee some 300 or so oil wells. Tough adjustment from roughneck to being an office dwelller(most of the time). But company truck is nice.


----------



## a1deerhunter

Archery Patriot said:


> Active duty military, Security Forces 2005-present
> Archery shop owner- February 2012-present
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thank you for your service.


----------



## a1deerhunter

postalhunter1 said:


> U.S. Army
> 1993-1997
> U.S. Postal Service letter carrier 1997-Current
> American 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


Thank you for your service.


----------



## 9Left

Registered nurse... Specialize in Hemodialysis


----------



## celtic11

Fishlandr75 said:


> Registered nurse... Specialize in Hemodialysis


Thank you for your service.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chadwimc

I baby sit a major mid-western university at night. Usually by myself.
Over 110 buildings at last count.

Last week, there was a fire, people stuck in elevators(several times), a couple of ceiling leaks, two whole building power failures and a few "Hey, wouldja come take a look at this? It doesn't seem right" calls.

In between that type of stuff, I get to keep an eye on the alarm system for all of the HVAC equipment...


----------



## saugmon

I temper automotive glass.We do not call them windows.We call them Lites.I am acting teamleader of my furnace which runs a ton of ford F-150 1 pc backlites with no antenna.I also make the backlite for the colorado and the smaller toyota pickup along with the rear popout sidelites and the slider backlites.Even the huge sidelites for the Ford expedition and the monsterous excursion. Per shift,we run 5000 small sidelites/slider windows, 2400 larger backlites like the F-150,and 2000 of the Excursion sidelites which are 2x larger than the F-150 backlite. Try picking up 5 of the excursion or F-150 lites at the same time!!

We heat the glass to 685 degrees centegrade,shape it, and quench it with cold air which makes it 1000's times stronger than non tempered flat glass.


----------



## preacherman

pastor for 29 years


----------



## ski

Lieutenant/Paramedic for 17 years with Columbus Fire department. 
Also worked for MedFlight MICU and Children's hospital Emergency room.

ski


----------



## Northern1

History, Government, and Psychology teacher


----------



## JohnPD

Marble and Granite for a living, all the old school way, by hand. Counter tops, fireplaces, outdoor kitchens etc.


----------



## 9dodgefan

General Manager of a Staples store in NW OH. 13 years in retail. Was just supposed to be a summer job!


----------



## promag

Auto technician for Audi. It's a job not what I would like to be doing till retirement but a steady job in a poor economy. 

promag


----------



## jt2

Union sheet metal fabricator..... local 33


----------



## BRED

Tool and Diemaker for 25 years currently at Roche Diagnostics in Indianapolis


----------



## leeabu

Small shop I do:
Purchasing
electrical engineering
programming
mechanical engineering
machine maintenance
facility management and maintenance
IT
etc


----------



## captmckirk

High School teacher


----------



## bruce

Auto body tech since 1978.


----------



## yarmo

I work for CSX Transportation (Railroad). I was a conductor and Engineer for 8 1/2 years. Then 7 years ago, I took an office job as a Yardmaster. I started out in NE Kentucky, but had to transfer to Marion Ohio for about a year and a half. Just got back to KY last month.


----------



## City fisher

Active duty army 04 to 08, infantry. Currently doing security at the gy world headquarters. Any of you work there, stop by the main gate and say hello. I work by the entrance closest the clock tower on market, not the front desk in the main lobby


----------



## steely123

I worked as an editor / trainer publishing law books, WESTLAW database, etc....till they were so kind and shipped all of our jobs off to beautiful wild INDIA ! where u cant drink the water cause they poop in it a little upstream from where they wash in it !

now i trim and shoe horses and forge beginner handmade shoes and sheperd hooks for feeders etc.....love working for myself traveling from farm to farm and shoulda done this when I was 18.

screw corporate america ! the movie 'office space' is not funny to me but 
was a very sad reality for most of my life, well 21 yrs anyway.

steely123


----------



## lil goose

I work at the Timken co. Steel Mill as a finisher/inspector.


----------



## zippododa

Superintendent of utilities over water and waste water treatment.....23 yrs started out reading water meters...repair water lines etc

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rod bender bob

Almost nothing. Retired newspaper editor; semi-retired charter captain. Watch Erie sunrises, fish, drink beer, watch Erie sunsets, and of course, play on the puter LOL


----------



## eriewalleye

Union Pipe Fitter Local 47 N/W PA Looking forward to retiring May, 2013


----------



## Curtis937

Lpn at a long term nursing facility

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah

zippododa said:


> Superintendent of utilities over water and waste water treatment.....23 yrs started out reading water meters...repair water lines etc
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


City of Columbus?


----------



## ericerau

Software/web developer. I've built stuff your banking and cell phone services use. I've also built sites that make you clear your browsing history after viewing.


----------



## catfishnut

Own a hardscaping/landscaping company, we specialize in natural stone patios/walks and waterfeatures but also work with pavers, have a female crew that installs/renovates perennial gardens and specialty gardens such as zen, Japanese and cottage ect. Been in business for 30yrs(and still love doing it!). I work in the Cleveland area and surrounding suburbs. About a third of our work is repairing existing stonework/waterfeatures or fixing other companies screw ups.


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait

Work for a company which specializes in Car wash and detail supplies. we have anything and everything to clean up cars, boats, trucks, or anything you want to clean.


----------



## Bassnpro1

Accountant at an insurance company. Exciting I know


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ajangsta04

I own my own business selling suits and other men's clothing. Fifth Avenue Menswear.


----------



## ezbite

I kill biohazards for a living and have since 89'


----------



## JignPig Guide

Millwright/Real Estate


----------



## dan1985

Journeyman laborer, Local 935, Warren,OH.


----------



## celtic11

JignPig Guide said:


> Well, after being a war hero several times over, and rolling out of that into a professional male super-modeling career. I now run a gynecologist school for the blind.


Thank you for your service...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mck1975

First I would like to thank all the Vets that have responded and those who have not.

I am a ladle refiner operator putting the chemistry and quality into molten metal to make it steel.


----------



## hang_loose

Retired from Anheuser-Bush brewery after 30+ yrs. But I would like to thank every one of you guys for making this whole state and system one of the best in the country. It could be better but it could be a whole lot worse.


----------



## Mushijobah

Environmental Professional of sorts 

We have a wide variety of representatives from all across the workfore here at OGF.


----------



## bjpatrick

I'm a banker and getting ready to study for my CFP this winter. It's funny how this website possesses an advertisement for the certification.


----------



## sherman51

i have really enjoyed reading this thread. some of you have very interesting jobs. but i really like how some of the retired guys tell there stories. keep them coming guys, everybody works or has worked at something. tell us your stories.
sherman


----------



## nschap

union pipefitter L.U.776 Lima,Ohio


----------



## FOSR

I spent a little more than 25 years in cubicles, from being an admin assist, to being a technical writer and trainer. But the market tanked so now I devote my time to running the Friends of the Scioto River. In that role I'm kind of like a matchmaker or agent, combining volunteers looking for work, with city administrators in the parks and utilities departments looking for volunteers. I work with volunteers from local corporations, and I can even draw volunteers from OGF.

Here's what happened to my part of the market (and for many others): "Build or Buy." The old "build" information technology model was to have your own in-house software writers, programmers, and network managers, etc. You'd have a special computer room housing your own servers. 

The new "buy" model is hire contractors to customize existing software (Like Microsoft.NET) and house the data "in the cloud" on remote servers. When the project is done, they're gone and off of your payroll. In the tech writing part, the software only needs to be documented once, with minor changes from one customer to another. So it doesn't pay to have a tech writer sitting around waiting for assignments.


----------



## grt1014

I am the owner of a transportion brokerage and logistics companpy. I am always looking to hire people with experience and possibley a customer and truck following. In some instances you can even work from your home. We are also a agent for landstar Global logistics and utilize their intermodal contracts. PM me if anyone is interested.

Glenn


----------



## Salmonid

Lets see, in the past been a IT Project manager, Technical support guru, a software trainer, software sales and product sales, but in the last 10 years, Ive been unemployed 3 different times including now, My fishing has really taken a turn for the worse with no money to fish, been selling everything i own to keep my 1 time a week fishing going....Gas is killing me....
This thread is depressing seeing everyone who has a good job, LOL
Salmonid


----------



## Jigging Jim

I was a Professional Firefighter / Emergency Medical Technician in New York State - but Firefighting gave me Asthma - and I had to walk away from my Career. Currently stuck under a Legal Agreement - so I don't have the freedom to work for $$$ yet. I can legally do Volunteer Work - but not for a Fire Department. I am thinking about getting into Security Work. I create Songs (Lyrics) as a Hobby. I could go Pro with that as a 2nd Career in the future.


----------



## ffjhatem

Laid off firefighter/paramedic. This economy can bounce back anyday now, I'm ready to go back to work

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## black swamp

Slatebar said:


> Are you the guy who stuffed the rattlers in the baloons that the DNR dropped from planes several years ago to control the Wild Turkey population???
> LOL,,,(I know it was just a dumb rumor that was going round a few years ago,, but have to admit it was a great story)


no that is just an old rumor things dont work like that these are endangered species in Ohio most folks dont like snakes but they are important in the cycle of nature, would someone kill a bald eagle because they eat fish?


----------



## blindcop204

As you can more than likely guess from my username I'm a police officer. Love every day of it.


----------



## Big Chief201

Energy Trader for a utility company, before that worked for a brokerage firm trading futures and managing their trade desk.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Britam05

I am a forklift operator in a factory that makes countertop kitchen appliances. Also a back up groupleader in the machine shop area. Boring job


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## whjr15

Union Ironworker. Local 17 Cleveland, OH.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead

Financial advisor and family planner i work for one of the largest financial companies in existence. I absolutely love every aspect of what i do especially educating people on planning techniques 

I was a chef for 10 years in numerous fine dining establishments. I still cook like crazy for family. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jabbers

I make liquid soap for an Ohio company and am a self employed landscaper for about 24 years. I'm always looking for new and better opportunity's.


----------



## Shad Rap

I work for the federal government...TSA...keeping people safe while trying to prevent another terrorist attack.


----------



## rizzman

22yr. Police officer, currently assigned to Patrol/swat duties. Dont bust my balls... somebody has to do it. LOL.


----------



## celtic11

rizzman said:


> 22yr. Police officer, currently assigned to Patrol/swat duties. Dont bust my balls... somebody has to do it. LOL.


I have the utmost respect for law enforcement, which typically helps me avoid tickets. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks

I am a fisheries biologist and also teach biology at a local college in the evenings. I'd probably injure myself horribly trying to run a CNC, as referenced in the orginal post


----------



## lotaluck

dgodek said:


> Here comes the alterior motive: we're looking for several machinists who can set up and operate CNC lathes and mills in Lake County. If you're looking for a new opportunity or know of someone who is, please PM or email me at [email protected].
> 
> Thanks!


Good luck! Not too many skilled cnc guys looking for work right now. I am in up to 30 different shops in any given week in northern ohio and just about all of them are busy and turning away work. Most places have given up looking and are making due with the people they have. I highly skilled cnc guy could probably walk into most shops hiring or not and get a job.


----------



## greendragon

I am a retired disabled veteran and I enjoy retirement. I fish when I want and also go to Nascar races. I am typing this at Michigan Int. Speedway right now.


----------



## PolymerStew

Research scientist in the field of polymer chemistry.

Spent the first half of this year unemployed. Finished grad school in December and from then until mid-June I had no income. Wasn't even eligible for unemployment. Made things tough being up to my ears in debt already from college. 

Back the end of May my research proposal got approved and I got to start my new position in June. The only downside was I had to move from Akron to the west side of Cleveland. I miss having so many good lakes like Mogadore or Nimisila close by.


----------



## got2fish

I'm a Firefighter(Captain) in West Chester.


----------



## Photog

rizzman said:


> 22yr. Police officer, currently assigned to Patrol/swat duties. Dont bust my balls... somebody has to do it. LOL.


I tell cops where to go...my post will explain lol


----------



## Photog

hang_loose said:


> Retired from Anheuser-Bush brewery after 30+ yrs. But I would like to thank every one of you guys for making this whole state and system one of the best in the country. It could be better but it could be a whole lot worse.


Did you know a guy named Dick Merriman? He's my father-in-law.


----------



## boatnut

Shad Rap said:


> I work for the federal government...TSA...keeping people safe while trying to prevent another terrorist attack.


now that's funny!!!!!!


----------



## saugeyesam

laid off welder working as a janitor at a private school here in Canton, and i moonlight as a chef at my sisters hi end catering business.


----------



## hang_loose

Photog said:


> Did you know a guy named Dick Merriman? He's my father-in-law.


Photog, Do you know what shift he worked and what dept? His name is real familiar but I can't picture his face.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

tool and die maker turned sensor applications specialist 23 years


----------



## hang_loose

Salmonid said:


> Lets see, in the past been a IT Project manager, Technical support guru, a software trainer, software sales and product sales, but in the last 10 years, Ive been unemployed 3 different times including now, My fishing has really taken a turn for the worse with no money to fish, been selling everything i own to keep my 1 time a week fishing going....Gas is killing me....
> This thread is depressing seeing everyone who has a good job, LOL
> Salmonid


Try not to get depressed Salmonid, it just makes everything worse for you and your family. Just keep getting your applications out there. Even if you get a job you don't really want, you can still keep looking. And who knows, you might rise to the top of a job that you didn't like and be the best.

One more thing- Have fun with your kids! They're only young once too.


----------



## hang_loose

Saugeye Tom said:


> tool and die maker turned sensor applications specialist 23 years


OK, Maint. dept I think. I'll talk to some of my maint. buddies and see if they can refresh me. Any idea what shift?


----------



## sherman51

Salmonid said:


> Lets see, in the past been a IT Project manager, Technical support guru, a software trainer, software sales and product sales, but in the last 10 years, Ive been unemployed 3 different times including now, My fishing has really taken a turn for the worse with no money to fish, been selling everything i own to keep my 1 time a week fishing going....Gas is killing me....
> This thread is depressing seeing everyone who has a good job, LOL
> Salmonid


sounds like you need to pm the op on this thread. even tho your not trained in cnc operations, if they end up hiring untrained guys you sound like someone who would be willing and able to learn.
sherman


----------



## waterboss

I am the Chief Operator for the County water dept...Supply up to 9 MG of drinking water per day to our customers. Been in this industry for more than 15 yrs. Keep quality above the standard, quantity to the max and move forward in technology of maintenance and repair for the facilities.


----------



## toad

I own a small prototype machining company. We make first time parts and assemblies for engineering firms. We have made things from CPR machines to oven handles and hedge clippers. There are many things we have made that we can't talk about but one won NASA design of the year a few years back. I to have problem finding qualified CNC machinist that can program and operate the machines.


----------



## PACC

Telecom Engineer for Nationwide Insurance.


----------



## BlueRibbonTaxidermy

To answer your second question.....what the h?!l is a cnc lathe.

I am govt. sales mgr. for a medical distribution company (22 yrs).


----------



## Whaler

I'm a retired Stationary Engineer. For those of you who don't know what that is as many people don't, Stationary Engineers are the people who run power plants . I worked in the power plants at Goodyear in Akron for 33 years retiring ten years ago. After plant 1 closed in 1985 I moved to plant 2 which is shut down now also. While running we had the ability to generate 40 megawatts of power at plant 2. We also provided all the compressed air 100 psi and 200 psi , all the water high and low pressure, and any other services necessary for the Akron plants to manufacture tires and other rubber products. We provided all the air conditioning for the Akron plants and offices also. Goodyear has the exclusive contract to build all the tires used in Nascar and they are all built at the Technical center in Akron. I was a shift Foreman in the powerhouse . Right now Goodyear is building a new world headquarters in Akron and will be remodeling the Technical center and other parts of the complex. The powerhouse will be torn down .


----------



## danger

i manage a snowboard shop called martini skate and snow in macedonia www.martiniskateandsnow.com


----------



## moondog5814

I'm a professional golfer by day and an industrial maintenance mechanic by night.


----------



## EnonEye

Medically retired in 1996 after 20 years as a USAF IDMT. After that spent 12 years as a Business Manager for a Childrens Medical Center (burned out there). Now the last 4 years back as a civlian with a USAF Medical Center counting the days till complete retirement.


----------



## RustyGoat

Crane operator in a steel foundry for the last 6 years. Cant wait to find a new job but the good jobs are hard to come by.


----------



## dwmikemx

I'm a Professional "Gogetsher"

I take my wife to her good paying job every morning. Then at 5 PM. I -go -gets- her.


----------



## ohiogary

29 years in construction as a union carpenter, now a wore out a carpenter


----------



## Shad Rap

boatnut said:


> now that's funny!!!!!!


And why is this so funny to you?..I take pride in what I do...you seem to be the only one laughing, which in return tells me an awful lot about you.


----------



## Shad Rap

Can't believe it took 7 pages before the first took a jab at someones profession...lol.


----------



## javacoder

I am a software developer . . . I design and code custom software for mostly large corporations.


----------



## PapawSmith

BuckBlocker said:


> Own a construction company with my gorgeous wife, and we are raising 3 beautiful girls, who all hunt, fish, camp, etc. [/QUOT
> 
> Exact same here with three beautiful girls that do hunt, three that don't, and one boy that does whatever he wants. We are a GC that specializes in commercial and industrial rehab and construction.


----------



## gkicker13

Chemical Engineer consulatant for 5 years. Work in oil/gas, Beer industry, power plants, and specialty chemical.


----------



## Weekender#1

I am a Chain Account Manager for a major cigarette company, number 4 in the USA, I cover chain headquarters at all Class of Trades in all of Michigan, part of Ohio and Indiana. I did the same for Red Man Chewing tobacco for over 20 years in about the same market. I am about 7 years from retirement now, with the end in sight. I travel extensively in that market, 3 hotel nights per week, in that geography, my choice. Some guys cannot take the travel but I seem to enjoy it most of the time.


----------



## Stampede

Been a machinist/ cnc lathe setup,operator for 19ish yrs.Setup.operate and program.Also do manual lathes,bridgeports etc.But i'm happy here.Small shop,good company.


----------



## Slatebar

Weekender#1 said:


> I am a Chain Account Manager for a major cigarette company, number 4 in the USA, I cover chain headquarters at all Class of Trades in all of Michigan, part of Ohio and Indiana. I did the same for Red Man Chewing tobacco for over 20 years in about the same market. I am about 7 years from retirement now, with the end in sight. I travel extensively in that market, 3 hotel nights per week, in that geography, my choice. Some guys cannot take the travel but I seem to enjoy it most of the time.


 For 34 years I chewed at least 1 pack(poke) of Red Man every night. Use to know a couple Red Man Reps that came around the mines passing out samples.. The night I retired I had 4-5 packs of it in locker and tossed it to a friend and haven't had a chaw since and that has been about over 10 years ago.. Still hit 2 packs of USA Gold a day tho. Got any coupons :G:G


----------



## PARK92

i work a parts counter and run appliance deliveries for an appliance/tv repair shop in toledo. most days consist of about 6 hours at a desk in front of a computer. cant stand sitting on my ass all day but a jobs a job. i wouldnt call it a profession by any means.


----------



## Naut-a-Byte

US Navy - 6 years 

Defense Contractor working at Ship Yards and Missile Test Range assisting with either building war machines or blowin em up -15 years 

Becoming the Al Bundy of the IT World. Unix System Administrator (aka IT Geek) at retail woman's shoe store - Current

Priceless!!!


----------



## jjensen6823

I'm a United Methodist Minister--I spend most of my time fishing for people, but sometimes I take a break and fish for fish!


----------



## MIKE*A

Detective with the Dayton Police Department.....23 years....


----------



## BuzzBob

Plant Manager for a stamping and welding company in Akron. Looking for die repair and CMM help. We don't do any computerized CNC work.


----------



## Java line

Columbus Airport Electrical Distribution 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## injun laker45

25+ years in water and wastewater conveyence and treatment.
Currently working for a design and consulting engineering firm.


----------



## Zfish

first and foremost I'm a Dad of an awesome 3.5 year old
Husband of 6 years

By day I'm a computer programmer / analyst

I mainly deal with SQL server. 
.NET
AS400
A little php ,HTML 

Taking. Night classes for my degree after everyone is asleep lol



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaturd

Parts guy in maintenance dept of rather large machining & fabrication company.


----------



## RELAYER3

Porn Star !!!! LOL!!! Just kidding/ USAIRWAYS Aircraft Mechanic 25yrs exp, PIT.


----------



## skippyflyboy

26 years in maintenance. Maintenance manager for a mid size manufacturer in the automotive industry...

Dad to seven kids and a husband for 17 years....

Holy cow, I never realized how fast I got old


----------



## skippyflyboy

jjensen6823 said:


> I'm a United Methodist Minister--I spend most of my time fishing for people...


Don't know why but that tickled me...what kinda bait ya usin'?


----------



## triton189

Sales- Been selling parts to the auto mfg's for 20 years.


----------



## Lottimus

Tractor-trailer driver for the "Big Brown" shipping company. 18yrs.


----------



## FOSR

One job occasionally sent me to military bases in the South and East, that was interesting. I was training the commissary workers on wireless bar code readers.

That was before 9/11. At Camp LeJeune, the guard shack at the entrance was unoccupied, with a sign saying PROCEED.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER

I am a PLC programmer and low voltage maintenance. Also operate a manufacturing packaging line for Procter & Gamble Co. making liquid laundry soap for 7 years. Prior to that was CNC programmer/operator at local machine shop for 10yrs. 

Sent via my Droid Bionic


----------



## Deep Trouble

Owned a landscaping company, bought a big boat, got married, got divorced, lost business and boat, went to law school. Now a headhunter for private equity firms.


----------



## PapawSmith

Deep Trouble said:


> Owned a landscaping company, bought a big boat, got married, got divorced, lost business and boat, went to law school. Now a headhunter for private equity firms.


Awesome story. Best so far.


----------



## jshbuckeye

After yrs in the commercial construction field I was laid off and hunted work for 3 yrs and doing whatever lil job was offered. I finally found a job at a university as a maintenance tech, changing ballast, unclogging ca modes and sinks, hanging pics. As of the 13 of this week I started a construction Tech job at the same college I love it there and may actually start to pay attention to the football team now that boring as vanilla pudding Tressell is out of there. OSUMC has saved me literally more then once in different ways. Very grateful and give them more then they ask for.


----------



## Dawgus

Produce farm worker. Formerly a pipefitter (16 years) and gun sales (11 years)


----------



## terryit3

I'm a Systems Administrator/Web Designer.


----------



## husky_jerk

Journeyman Power Lineman. work anything from 345,000 volts to 120 volts. Climb poles, ladders, towers, and ride in bucket trucks. 

woooo weee! ... LIVE ACTION!


----------



## floater99

35 + yrs auto and truck fleet maintenance,10 yrs concrete.Now semi retired.


----------



## fishslim

Well i have been a dedicated fishermen and ocassional golfer for the past 31 years i try to find some time daily while out driving my 15 counties to sell some auto parts to garages,tire stores,oil lubes,dealerships and fleets for counties and ambulance fleets as well as staties,sheriffs and local police vehicles. Been a fantastic job and not sure i will ever retire unless they make me!!!


----------



## Doctor

The job that pays the bills has been for 41 years as a Industrial Mechanic, currently work for a major pharmacutical company, worked for the Miller Brewery in Trenton, Ohio, too far to drive for that job plus it was a swing shift, retired Firefighter/Paramedic for 25 years, flew on Grant Lifeflight on the weekends, awesome time in the bird, looking to retire here in a few years at which time I plan on fishing full time, Owner of Hooked on Catfish website and run DuraCats website...........Doc


----------



## 9Left

MIKE*A said:


> Detective with the Dayton Police Department.....23 years....


Hey that's pretty cool, I prolly know dome people you work with, small world, I live in Dayton sldo


----------



## Skippy

Nam vet, 68-69. I guess you could call me a jack of all trades but master of none. LOL Main job was a cable splicer for OBT. 38.5 years worth but retired for 4 years now. Now I fish 4 to5 days, nights a week and spoil the heck out of our 2 grandson's.

You know,,,,, The "ONE" thing I'v learned after all these years is if it's not broke "DON'T" fix it..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fishlandr75 said:


> Hey that's pretty cool, I prolly know dome people you work with, small world, I live in Dayton sldo


How about Tim Bilinski


----------



## Nikster

rizzman said:


> 22yr. Police officer, currently assigned to Patrol/swat duties. Dont bust my balls... somebody has to do it. LOL.


Stay safe out there! 
Anyone who comments with a negative or smart remark has had a run in with the law & got a chip on their shoulders. 

What do I do? NUTIN. Fully retired as of last year. But.................

I am certified & approved to conceal & carry in all 50 states.

Nik,


----------



## Big Joshy

Ive done several things in the past
Went to school for computer graphics Then...
Mobile powerwasher
Paint touch up on used car lots
Home Remodel/Tile work

Now I have a window cleaning route, and make Swimbaits. Definitely the two best jobs I have had so far!

Best part about alot of my jobs Is I either was my own boss or I never saw my boss. I would really struggle if I had to work in an office with a boss looking over my shoulder. I love having a job that is done when its done and you dont have to put in time and watch the clock.


----------



## heidlers

LOL...funny place for a recruiting firm to troll? I happen to have been lucky enough to have been involved in the surgical device industry since the early 90's. Currently, I am a National Account Director with a global surgical device company and manage our U.S. Sports Med, Orthopedic Reconstruction, Trauma and and Advanced Wound Care businesses.


----------



## BMS

i put people into a small tube and make alot of noise. MRI. doing that for about 6yrs now. before that was a cardiac cath tech at the V.A. for 10. been in x-ray for about thirty years in one way or another.


----------



## ezbite

husky_jerk said:


> Journeyman Power Lineman. work anything from 345,000 volts to 120 volts. Climb poles, ladders, towers, and ride in bucket trucks.
> 
> woooo weee! ... LIVE ACTION!


outstanding.. my stepfather worked for ohio edison as a lineman for 40 plus years... i never envied him on call during those cold january nights. he'd come back and have frost bite on everything, he even fell off a high power/tension line one time and spent 2 years in a body cast. lucky he hit a snow bank or he'd of surley died.. thanks for your detication. i know its a tuff job being a lineman.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter

I finance semi trucks. I can actually do any kind of commercial equipment, but we specialize in trucking.


----------



## Lundy

Sales Manager for Eastern US for a plastics pipe, fitting and valve manufacturer. 

Our products are used in chemical and water processes for large aquariums and zoo life support systems, Bio-tech, pharmaceutical, silicone chip and solar panel manufacturing, water and waster water treatment plants, landfills and many other CPI processes in a lot of industries.


----------



## 9Left

Saugeye Tom said:


> How about Tim Bilinski


Nope not familiar, friends with a girl, last name is Alley


----------



## TomC

Mike*A, how often you make it to the jail? Just wondering since ive worked for the S.O. for 8yrs now in there, im sure we may have run across each other.


----------



## Bobst03

I used to do landscaping, graduated to roofing and construction, then to pharmacy tech, then to tent and party supplies rentals. 6 years ago I got my LPN certificate, and worked nursing homes and hospitals. Last year finished my schooling and am now a RN. Work 3 days a week, the other 4 consist of hunting, fishing, golf, loafing, my kid, my wife, or anything else. I stay busy.


----------



## Yanky

ezbite said:


> outstanding.. my stepfather worked for ohio edison as a lineman for 40 plus years... i never envied him on call during those cold january nights. he'd come back and have frost bite on everything, he even fell off a high power/tension line one time and spent 2 years in a body cast. lucky he hit a snow bank or he'd of surley died.. thanks for your detication. i know its a tuff job being a lineman.



2 years?!! How does someone do that without losing their mind? I assume he couldn't move...for 2 years?




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigDaddy300

Was in construction doing drywall for over 20 years. Now I am a salt miner at the Cleveland mine.


----------



## Shad Rap

Not that I dont believe u but why did he have to spend 2 years in a body cast?...thats a long damn time for a body cast.


----------



## lomssl

Retired now, was a meatcutter for 38 years


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Middle School Teacher....pay could be better but benefits are awesome!


----------



## Hooch

I wish we paid our teachers like we pay our football, baseball and basketball players... think of the possibilities! Oh yeah, I'm an under achiever and settled for a career in Television, behind the camera.


----------



## steelhead1

Glass Shop/Door Shop/Lock Shop Supervisor for KSU.


----------



## leroy61

30 years Maintance,and Maintenance Supervisor KSU now Retired and living the DREAM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samiam

Retail/ sale of industrial safety products. It ain't bad just not enough off time.


----------



## steelhead1

leroy61 said:


> 30 years Maintance,and Maintenance Supervisor KSU now Retired and living the DREAM!!!!!!!!!!!


I hate you.


----------



## leupy

I am retired from Columbus Police Department where I worked most of the enforcement ereas, patrol, homicide, sexual abuse, crime scene investigation, vice squad and robbery. Since retirerment I have been a realitor, worked as a gun salesman and now work very part time for a surplus store.


----------



## 9Left

leupy said:


> I am retired from Columbus Police Department where I worked most of the enforcement ereas, patrol, homicide, sexual abuse, crime scene investigation, vice squad and robbery. Since retirerment I have been a realitor, worked as a gun salesman and now work very part time for a surplus store.


cool, I have played a lotta paintball matches with the colombus PD, maybe you played a few of those games?


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Former military, aviation life support ( I actually taped the " illegal" helmet Tom Cruise wore in `Top Gun`), also Stinger missile gunner (2 for 2), heavy wheeled vehicle mech, "grunt", ect. Have worked annealing steel wool, demolition, construction, horse farming, ad hoc "Roman' engineering, cement pouring and casting, roofing, working in a bait shop, and reservoir depths "reforestation" projects. Currently gainfully unemployed but have basically gutted and stripped down to bare blocks and cement a basement with an intermittant stream running thru it, carefully trenching it to dry the floor up using largely hand tools. HOPE to complete this task by Halloween and start refinishing it...after that hope to become a fishing show host.


----------



## Slatebar

BigDaddy300 said:


> Was in construction doing drywall for over 20 years. Now I am a salt miner at the Cleveland mine.


We had a guy who came from a Salt Mine up in that area and worked a while at last Coal Mine I worked. He only worked a while here and went back to the salt..


----------



## ShakeDown

Been working in IT for 15+ years, and of course Ogf. I shoulda been a rockstar.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## VitalShot

Local 392 journeyman plumber. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lovin life

Inside Wireman IBEW Local 306. About 18 years now. Other job that pays nothing is coach of a 16U girls fastpitch travel team. Now, that is the job I LOVE !


----------



## quackpot

I work at and run a car and truck accessories shop. Also work on some of the cars from our car lot. Started in the auto dealership in 1976. I was still in school when I started working. Husband for 32years.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51

if more of those 7993 lookers would post this thread might just be up there with the great white turtle,LOL. 

still retired but it sure gets hard doing it sometimes. i dont think any sportsman or sportperson i should say, shouldnt have to work untill there not able to hunt and fish anymore,LOL.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Slatebar said:


> We had a guy who came from a Salt Mine up in that area and worked a while at last Coal Mine I worked. He only worked a while here and went back to the salt..


I have been working with some guys down in the mine that are from coal mines and they have been telling me stories. Big difference in conditions between the two I guess.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I sale nuts and bolts, for a small company in groveport ohio, based in export,pa. Im in charge of makeing sure all the accounts are happy,stocked,and clean. Only three of us out here but makes it nice being able to do something different everyday of the week. It dont pay much,but it pays the bills and puts food on our table, and I couldnt ask for a better boss or coworker, and I dont wake up everyday dredding the job i have to go to.

LOTS of driveing and am even able to sneeek in some fishing on my lunch breaks.
Guys that travel 270 west-northwest have probaly seen the big gateway fasteners box truck driveing around. LOL Thatd be me.


----------



## Goosehtr

Outdoor gear penny auction site. Problem goose control company.

Good luck
Andy


----------



## tusc river rat

Local 18 International Union of Operating Engineers, heavy equipment operator. Currently traveling all over Oh, WV, an Pa building well pads for all the drilling rigs in the marcellus an uttica shale. 6-7 days a week. Man I miss fishing.


----------



## Workdog

USAF active duty from 1979 to 2003, and now an AF Civilian. I flew F-111s for 12 years in the states and England, including Desert Storm. Then, I moved on to a staff job. I am currently an AF Civilian working as an Operations Analyst. I am on the right in the attached picture.


----------



## Lundy

Workdog said:


> I flew F-111s for 12 years in the states and England, including Desert Storm.


I would guess that daily life after flying F-111's is pretty mundane


----------



## LindyRigger

Physical Therapist
Lindyrigger

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiewizard

Union laborer, local 530. Worked for Shelly and sands inc. for the last 7 years. Asphalt is one hot job and I don't get any time off in the summer, but I get laid off for about 5 months in the winter to hunt, fish and watch my 2 yr old son. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## E_Lin

I live in OH but work in northern KY at a factory making bushings and plastic components for car makers. Nothing exciting, but I've been with the company for over 8 years. I hate the place, but can't really leave without losing decent benefits. With the job market like it is, best to stay where I am right now.


----------



## jiginbrian

Landscaper, but looking for a warehouse job in Dayton

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## littleking

I'm a solutions architect specializing in both desktop and server virtualization.


----------



## Bass-Chad

Assisted living care, I take care of my disabled diabetic Grandmother full time and she pays me rather than having to pay someone she doesn't know to do it.


----------



## yonderfishin

Im a traffic clerk and switch truck driver at the Lowes DC here in Findlay. Not the most interesting job , but after 13 years of doing it I might as well stay with it.


----------



## fishincontrol

Controls engineer. Design electrical control panels and program PLC and touchsreens to run industrial dough mixers and dough handling equipment.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Misdirection

IT Director managing 40+ software engineers and managers globally...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## My Demeyes

construction superintendent for the past 20 years, it's gettin old, looking for a job that pays more and work less, need more time on the lake.


----------



## Dandrews

Currently, Im a district manager for a newspaper and Im a part-time barber. Off and on I play guitar in local Cincinnati/Northern Kentucky clubs.
Before that I did applications work for a metal finishing equipment manufacturerand played guitar.


----------



## scallop

I have owned a trucking company for the last 12 or so years. We are now expanding into some warehousing, crossdocking and transloading. We have around 30-35 owner operators that are contracted to us and a couple pretty decent warehouse accounts with bids in on what could turn into pretty tasty projects. I have had my own business of some sort since 97 and don't think I could ever work for someone else again. Very hard work but very rewarding. We do mostly intermodal drayage and are always looking for more trucks  Ok, that was a shameless plug....


----------



## fishin' gringo

CNC Laser Operator. I can run Mazak,Trumpf, and Amada Lasers


----------



## pendog66

Marketing manager, soon to be owner in the next 8-12 months if everything continues to go right. And expanding our farming operation in the spring. Hurts my time on the river but i love being able to provide for my wife and son.

Its amazing how your priorities change after having a kid, and i mean for the better


----------



## Tallboy1985

Work for GM. Currently working at Lordstown. Transferred here from Michigan


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BlackH2odog

Architect for 25 years working on a wide variety of projets from Major League Sports Facilities, Television Stations, Newspaper Printing Facilities, Multi-Level Retail, NASA Research Buildings, Office Buildings, R&D Buildings and many different manufacturing buildings. 

I really enjoy working on manufacturing buildings and seeing how many of the products we use in our daily lives are created, manufactured and shipped.


----------



## icingdeath

cnc swiss machinist at norman noble.medical implants. 17 yrs machining.mazak program, set up,operate.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Press operator for past 2yrs. Get to set up and run manual and hydraulic presses. Currently hold the company record for 40 spm on our newest press lol. Before that I buried dead people. Literally that's what I did, I was the guy who put the burial vault & casket down into the grave. Not a very pleasant job by any means. Glad that I'm at where I currently work, much much better situation.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cjbrown

Line Haul Driver, 28 years of documented and logged accident free driving, just a little shy of 3 million miles. Teamsters Local 957 Dayton


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack

_I am a Professional Bass Angler / Guide. My Pro number is #808 with the National Professional Anglers Assossiation in Minneapolis._


----------



## Snyd

Sr. Financial Analyst at Abbott Nutrition.


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic

I am a small town, general practice, attorney.

FWF


----------



## fakebait

Spent 30+ years as a Electronics/ Electro Mechanical Supervisor & Manager then was out off work for 2 1/2 years. Just became a full time Quality Assurance Inspector for a Plastics fabrication company. It is nice to be on the other side for a change !


----------



## Huntinbull

I teach firearms safety and more advanced courses. Teach the Ohio CCW course, intermediate pistol, tactical shooting, rifle and shotgun coaching, etc.


----------



## monster7

I have been working for a bank for 3 years holding a few differnet positions. Next step is sales so I can try and put some money away for some hutning ground. The office life is a PIA but it's a means to an end.


----------



## Marshall

I am a class 3 waste water operator for Delaware county. I been there 13.5 years.


----------



## MuskieLuv

Been in the remodeling business for the last 14 years. Currently I am a Kitchen & Bath Designer. Also a Certified Remodeler through the National Assc. of Remodeling Industry( NARI). Have won Contractor of the Year from NARI for a kitchen that I've done.


----------



## Mduell

Retired aircraft mechanic and aircraft maintenance manager


----------



## wheredafishat

Been an Akron Police Officer for 10 years now.


----------



## wheredafishat

wheredafishat said:


> Been an Akron Police Officer for 10 years now.




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## normd

IT Cyber Surety Manager for USAF just turned 24 years.


----------

